# Street WTCC ?



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

You taking your cruze on a track? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy_Country said:


> You taking your cruze on a track?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's the small animal catcher option. We've had several members who could have used those fenders.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The manufacturing company is located in the UK. I have a friend who owns a company that manufactures basic widebody kits that just landed a deal with a company that makes WTCC kits. He said that kit price alone is typically $20,000 installed per car.


----------



## VJS (May 31, 2017)

Chevy_Country said:


> You taking your cruze on a track? Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nah. Just the street. It's been done, but I assume that's CF. Too much green for me for a street Chevy:


----------

